# Gesucht: Teichmörtel TM



## Jepe (23. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt:

Ich suche dringend das Produkt "Teichmörtel TM" siehe hier: http://www.ask-galabau.de/index.php5...on=showProduct

Offenbar ist dieser in Deutschland leicht zu bekommen - nicht aber in Österreich.
Habe hier bei einigen Baumärkten schon nachgefragt - kennen die nicht, können die nicht liefern.
Brauche das aber dringend für meinen Bachlauf.

Kennt jemand von euch (v.a. Forumsmitglieder in Österreich) eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Teichmörtel oder ein Podukt, das gleichwertig (unter Wasser zu verarbeiten, keine Nachteile für Teichwasser, gute Haftung auf der PVC-Folie, etc.) ist ?

Danke für eure Antworten!

Beste Grüße

Jepe


----------

